# Finally figured out how to make an avatar.... Any good?



## mrwienerdog (Jul 17, 2008)

Well... Any feedback?

Thanks,
Wiener


----------



## lagman (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh lol, maybe it's just because I'm love with my puppy, but that picture is really cute, however, is 3 times the maximum file size, use this one:


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

not as good as mine j/k
its a girraffe raping a dog!


----------



## mrwienerdog (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Lagman.  How do I use this picture, or get mine to a smaller size so it is within guidelines?


----------

